
Elon Musk’s Billion-Dollar Crusade to Stop the A.I. Apocalypse - jonbaer
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/03/elon-musk-billion-dollar-crusade-to-stop-ai-space-x
======
Mendenhall
AI is going to be like nukes, sounds like a great idea first and then everyone
freaks out once the cat is out of the bag.

~~~
throwayedidqo
I'm imagining a Battlestar Galactica situation where things are only networked
if absolutely necessary. The internet, now serious business, couldn't be
trusted with a bunch of super-intelligent AI connected. I'm imagining the
internet reverting to its early days where just visiting a site is potentially
dangerous. A curiosity but no place you'd trust with your address or credit
cards

~~~
mindfulmonkey
>I'm imagining a Battlestar Galactica situation where things are only
networked if absolutely necessary.

... and all it would take is one rogue (or unaware) agent to plug in a USB
stick somewhere and it's game over..

------
throwayedidqo
Good article, Musk's logic seems more sound than most of SV. Of course he's
also the one building cars and rockets while everyone else's business boils
down to fancy websites.

I admire his individualism. For such an innovative place, I find SV to be one
of the loudest echo chambers in the world. God help you if you're Republican
and if you use jQuery in 2017 you might as well kill yourself. There's a cult
mentality, a smugness among those drinking the koolaid that they're somehow
better than everyone else.

To me, messing with AI feels like what would've happened if nuclear energy had
been discovered by private industry. We have 1000's of companies competing,
tinkering, trying to build the smartest AI to power their systems. Right now,
nobody has any idea if we're 5% away from prompt critical and an immense all
consuming fireball. Well, maybe a few companies know, but its "proprietary
information". As the past has proven repeatedly, private industry has no
issues playing with something wildly dangerous.

Historically, most regulation starts life as a knee-jerk reaction to companies
doing terrible things. Especially in staunchly capitalist societies like the
US, where the government is seen as a necessary evil. I hope human military is
enough to stop the first singularity from destroying the earth so we can get
some reasonable regulations in place.

